# Looking for land to lease in SE GA



## grunter (Aug 25, 2012)

Got 5-10 buddies (depending on land size) that are looking to lease land for hunting within resonable driving distance of Glynn county. No dogs, still hunting only. Deer, turkey, and hogs. Ducks would be a big plus along with any ponds/waterfrontage. Would also be looking for a club to join myself if we can't find any place to lease. Please PM me if you have any info. THANK YOU!


----------



## mossberg500 (Aug 29, 2012)

*Johnson county*

have 1300 acres in wrightsville ga needing members. don't have any ponds or waterfrontage but we do have a beaver dam that holds some ducks. hogs are in and out and the deer and turkey are good. call jesse if interested 404-557-3039


----------



## huntabitwyatt (Sep 4, 2012)

*land in emanuel county*

I have 690 acres in emanuel county lots of game also have camper hook-ups. If interested call 478-494-3240, thanks


----------



## rdkemp (Sep 23, 2012)

Currently seeking 3 additional QDM hunting members. 1000 acre hunting lease in Lyons GA. It's all one track and completely wooded with hardwood bottoms and wet streams. Quality managed for over a decade! All bordering property is also QDM. Formerly included in Rose Allen Plantation (www.roseallenplantation.com) Many Boone & Crockett mature bucks up to 160 have been sighted on this club. High population of trophy gobblers, as well as hog and coyote. Club stands in place and will be available for all members. Planted food plots and 600 lb corn supplementations each week. For more information please click the added links or contact Richard Kemp @ 912-293-9356 or email rdkemp@hotmail Looking forward to your membership!

http://vidaliapolicesupply.com/? page_id=171

www.facebook.com/RoseHollowHuntClub


----------



## Mad Racks (Sep 23, 2012)

We have room for all of you. PM your name and # for more info and check out our post. Thanks Madison.


----------

